# Can't Reply In Sales Forum.



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

I know that I can't add new threads but I don't appear to be able to reply to existing ones, I have been able to before. Perhaps I'm missing something, I'm using my phone so I might not be seeing a detail on the tiny screen...

There's a rather nice watch I'd like to buy as a present for someone and I'd rather not miss put on it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yep the rules have changed, you now need 50 posts to post a reply to sales posts.


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh crikey. I might have to make a few more posts, yet try not to be spammy. Don't imagine I have long to do it in either.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Which watch are you interested in?,perhaps i can pm them for you and they can get in touch in this thread.That is a strange rule to introduce :huh:


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

It's the omega dynamic, which I'd take in a heartbeat...


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

pg tips said:


> Yep the rules have changed, you now need 50 posts to post a reply to sales posts.


I didn't know about that.

Anything to do with my "rant" ?

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...l=rant&st=0


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Blapto said:


> Oh crikey. I might have to make a few more posts, yet try not to be spammy. Don't imagine I have long to do it in either.


With an average of just over ten posts a year since joining simply posting here makes you look 'spammy'. It would be nice if you posted more, even if its not to buy a watch


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

thorpey69 said:


> Which watch are you interested in?,perhaps i can pm them for you and they can get in touch in this thread.That is a strange rule to introduce :huh:


tbh, ive seen people wanting to buy watches and havent posted 50 times on the forum and theyve been members for donkeys. as a lot of people sell their watches for less than theyd sell them for on the bay for example, i think its a priviledge to be able to buy on here and as such should be an active member not just looking for bargains.

there ive said it, im not a huge poster on here myself and im a new user also so i suppose ill probably ruffle a few feathers. :icon25:


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

feenix said:


> Blapto said:
> 
> 
> > Oh crikey. I might have to make a few more posts, yet try not to be spammy. Don't imagine I have long to do it in either.
> ...


I understand it does just look like I'm trading...

The problem is although I'm interested in watches, I know very little about them, especially compared with some of the members here. I'd rather not post anything than make meaningless posts which don't contribute to the discussion. Perhaps that's the wrong attitude to have though.


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

Ive been on this forum for under 2 months and although I am 20 and relatively new to the world of watches I still have an opinion.

You do not have to be an expert but when you need that added bit of help there are people on here who can assist you.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Pm sent on your behalf,although another couple of posts and you can do it yourself :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Blapto said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Blapto said:
> ...


I`ve been here for 4 1/2 years & I still haven`t a clue, it hasn`t stopped me contributing to discussions :wink2:


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

I suppose my registration date is a little misleading, I registered quite a while ago to ask a very specific question and then completely forgot about my account until only a few months back.

It's a shame that something as shallow as this will be my motivation, but I will try to participate more now, though I don't think I'll ever catch up with some users!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve been here for 4 1/2 years & I still haven`t a clue, it hasn`t stopped me contributing to discussions :wink2:


Taking "contribution" in the loosest form of definition of course


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve been here for 4 1/2 years & I still haven`t a clue, it hasn`t stopped me contributing to discussions :wink2:
> ...


Cheeky Easterner :tongue2:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Mac is certainly more clued up than he'd have you believe, it's just that he's rather over-modest


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > langtoftlad said:
> ...


Probably compensating for an over inflated ego :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's something we (the moderating team) have been thinking of doing for ages.


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

I can see why.

Apologies for causing a fuss! Don't let me buy any more watches unless I'm sociable here!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You've achieved your target, you can feel feel free to be unsociable, but post in the sales forum at will now, no further effort needed. :lol:

Enjoy.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


+1 ---- knowledge is often in inverse proportion to intelligence ----- I can manage to prove that for sure! :yes: :toot:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

It works the other way around though. I bought a watch from the forum when I was a <50 poster and I don't think I was anywhere near my 50th either.

As it happened, I posted my email address and got the watch. I haven't wondered off to eBay or anywhere else - I'm still here AND this is the only watch forum for me. I've never even looked at another watch forum! :lol:

I also agree with what has been said before: I'd rather not post if I'm not sure on something and risk looking like an idiot! If that looks likes 200 post in 18 months, then so be it.

I don't mean to b1tch - in fact, I don't think I'm that bothered - but I do feel that this new rule would encourage pointless posts, ie:

+1

+2

+3

:lol:

nyc wach m8 :textmong:

Haha, that's me done!


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

lewjamben said:


> I don't mean to b1tch - in fact, I don't think I'm that bothered - but I do feel that this new rule would encourage pointless posts...


And so my point is proven! :lol: h34r:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

lewjamben said:


> lewjamben said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to b1tch - in fact, I don't think I'm that bothered - but I do feel that this new rule would encourage pointless posts...
> ...


And again today...



toddydj said:


> Im posting left right and centre also as I would like to start buying some of you peoples lovely time pieces and I am told i need 40 posts min is this right?


...might be time to re-think the new rule. :huh:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> ...might be time to re-think the new rule. :huh:


Or simply start trimming the deadwood. Post counts should be trimmed to minus 500 in clear spam cases like that.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

feenix said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > ...might be time to re-think the new rule. :huh:
> ...


I'm not convinced it's a spammer...just a dude who wants to buy a watch...like the one yesterday.

I get the 50-post rule for sellers, but this new one for buyers has me scratching my head. :blink:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

My worry is we have the self elected post nazis who are judging the merits of a new members posts, what I might see as a useless post might be fine for someone else


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

gaz64 said:


> My worry is we have the self elected post nazis who are judging the merits of a new members posts, what I might see as a useless post might be fine for someone else


I've no problem with rubish posts, I've made enough of them myself. Its these rapid 'resurrection' posts where any old crap is being dragged up, simply to get the post count up.

PS

In this instance the member simply wants to be able to sell, so changing the rules for buyers wouldn't make the blindest bit of difference. He's also to 'challenged' to take a hint and calm it down even.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


Two days in a row I've hit 'new posts' to be met with 3 pages of drivel :huh:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I dont disagree, laugh at a few jokes and his post count would increase and I dont think any one would be bothered


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

feenix said:


> In this instance the member simply wants to be able to sell, so changing the rules for buyers wouldn't make the blindest bit of difference. He's also to 'challenged' to take a hint and calm it down even.


He wrote that he "would like to start buying".

Seems to me the new rule only encourages folks to post like mad so they don't miss out on something they want to purchase. This is what happened yesterday, and seems to be what's happening again today.

EDIT: See what I mean?



toddydj said:


> Hi will you email me as I have an offer for you and dont know how to PM yet,
> 
> HELP!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> He wrote that he "would like to start buying".
> 
> Seems to me the new rule only encourages folks to post like mad so they don't miss out on something they want to purchase. This is what happened yesterday, and seems to be what's happening again today.


I stand corrected, he stated elsewhere that he wished to start trading, I assumed that he meant selling after previously already promoting the watch he currently has for sale on Ebay.

At least now he's reached his 50 posts so he may stop posting the 'quality' posts he's been promoting for the last few hours.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's alright it's has been noted that we have two new members each posting more than 50 posts in 24 hours.... and I'll also agree it does defeat the whole point of what we've been trying to do recently with increasing the quality of the threads and associated posts :huh:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I seems it's a double edged sword - I suppose the only step is to make the sales and wanted side password protected or invisible to members with fewer than 50 posts.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Had I not been able to buy until I had 50 posts I would have missed my RLT aniversary and the RLT11 I now own.

I have bought 9 watches since I have been here 6 of those from the forum and 5 of them are RLT`s I am not sure about the 50 posts to buy rule 50 to sell maybe 50 to PM yes but I would have missed two great watches and the start of a great RLT addiction


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

We are trying to build a community here. This forum is offered free to all it's members all we ask is people just participate a tiny bit.


----------



## dulux (Apr 17, 2009)

blackandgolduk said:


> I seems it's a double edged sword - I suppose the only step is to make the sales and wanted side password protected or invisible to members with fewer than 50 posts.


Jeez, put it back the way it was. The sales & wanted threads are already dwindling. THere's some threads on sales here that start off with a price and after about 3 or 4 days the price starts reducing cos there's no interest. (now that could be because there's no interest in that type of watch, there's a credit crunch, etc, but it's a fairly regular ocurrence).

Locking down the sales threads (& the wanted threads?) to potential buyers just limits the potential audience to sellers.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

gaz64 said:


> I dont disagree, laugh at a few jokes and his post count would increase and I dont think any one would be bothered


Yeah, I agree, I *NEED* folks to laugh at jokes :yes: - even my cr*p ones :lol:

I don't have a problem with anyone boosting their post count to participate in the sales forum, provided they've posted a bit beforehand, I'm not sure about banging on 50 or more posts in one day just to get there though?









Hopefully *some* of my "serious" posts provide some folks with what bits of knowledge I have, whether that be about watches or from the University of Life at my advanced age (silly old f**t)









Whatever, I don't like to be without my daily dose of :rltb:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

As a medium user of the forum - all I'll say is that it becomes blinding obvious when someone is building a post count to sell (or now buy).

To buy, I have to have confidence in the seller and that is not achieved by someone who makes 50 posts in 24hrs. I'd trust that person as much as I'd trust an ebay seller h34r: .

Personally I don't see the point of 50 posts to buy. We all started somewhere.

I think it's up to the seller to decide if he want's to sell to someone who hasn't got pm rights - or I thoroughly approve of the "_only available to established forum members for the first three days_" rule some seem to be applying to their listings. Especially if it's an RLT up for sale.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

dulux said:


> Jeez, put it back the way it was. The sales & wanted threads are already dwindling. THere's some threads on sales here that start off with a price and after about 3 or 4 days the price starts reducing cos there's no interest. (now that could be because there's no interest in that type of watch, there's a credit crunch, etc, but it's a fairly regular ocurrence).
> 
> Locking down the sales threads (& the wanted threads?) to potential buyers just limits the potential audience to sellers.


I agree with your second point  But........it doesn't matter what the watch is, or the time, or the economic situation or any interplanetery alignment thing........if you price it right, it'll go quick. I don't often sell (and when I do, I only buy 'em back  ) but most of my sales go within hours if not minutes. Yesterday I wanted 2 watches and placed 5 for sale her to pay for the new ones, all gone same day, easy, *if* you want to sell. :rltb:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This is a watch forum and not a free selling place, that's why the 50 post restrictions are in place. Yes there will be a few who make 50 quick posts to buy/sell something but the majority do not.

As PG mentioned we are trying to build a community and there have been a fair few who joined to sell and got the forum bug after 50 posts and stuck around.


----------



## Bionic Man (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm a total noob to the forum but feel i must add that the 50 post rule to buy may slowly kill this forum over time.

A lot of people will join just for the sake of buying a watch and obviously stick around afterwards and this will no longer be the case.

If sellers are worried about selling to newbies they could state that members must have over 50 posts before selling to them or must of been a member over 6 months etc.

In my opinion anyone selling a watch here would like the largest audience possible which would mean giving everyone a chance to purchase.

Anyway i must head off and bombard the place with posts as theres a watch just come up i'm after in the sales corner, everyone keep your heads down :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If people want the "largest audience possible" they'll sell on ebay

And I've been here 6 years and



> A lot of people will join just for the sake of buying a watch and obviously stick around afterwards


is certainly not the case

The forum is littered with one post wonders who join just to buy a particular watch they have been searching for and then are never seen again.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

If anyone reads my list of wants and looks at my recent buys they know I'm here for the duration especially if I want an RLT 36 I want to be part of a community I missed the chance at these watches and rightly so but I think if I want as a member of this community to sell to someone with 1 post that's my right surely?


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> If anyone reads my list of wants and looks at my recent buys they know I'm here for the duration especially if I want an RLT 36 I want to be part of a community I missed the chance at these watches and rightly so but I think if I want as a member of this community to sell to someone with 1 post that's my right surely?


You are absolutely right and it is the individual selling who will decide who to sell to. I would personally want to sell to someone who uses the forum rather than someone taking advantage of our good nature. But like I said as an individual its up to you.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

of course it is gaz and if your selling and are willing to sell to anyone all you have to do is put your email addy in the sales post. Then even non members can contact you to buy and they won't even have to join up will they.

But that somewhat defeats what the whole ethos of the forum. Roy set this place going so like minded watch lovers could learn and share together not so some "fly by night" could come and take advantage.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Roy set this place going so like minded watch lovers could learn and share together not so some "fly by night" could come and take advantage.


That's very true, though the forum seems to be attracting more buyers ands sellers than enthusiasts these days.

The way to deal with this is to introduce stricter rules and ignore the complaints of those who visit the forum for the purpose of purely buying and selling, or make a charge for the privilege.

The rules of this forum are lax compared to most, anyone reading them can see that. Being magnanimous is one thing, being gullible and naive is another.

I'm sure the (very much missed) administrator knows where I'm going with this personal opinion.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm sure he does Stan and I'm sure he will be reading if not responding to this thread.

I never thought 6 years ago it would come to his abdication of power, even if it proves to be temporary, but those of us who care will try to continue to uphold this venerable place in a state to which he will be happy to take it back.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pg tips said:


> If people want the "largest audience possible" they'll sell on ebay


Exactly PG, I think the new rule is fine.

It seems many people are missing the point here. This is a forum, as an added bonus, an aside, there is a sales section. The complaints seem to be coming from people who appear to have the idea that this is a sales forum that has as an added bonus a little bit of discussion.

Andy


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

personally i just follow the rules that are here and dont mind either way ,as for ppl with under 50 posts posting crap to reach the 50 i dont mind either ,i think we have some establised members who do the same thing regardless of a postcount,what some find interesting others think is drivel.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I think having read the last two pages of this thread what we have here is a community chaps.... Differing opinions reasoned debate all of us with a common love of watches

that's a community I think!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I think the new "pinned bit" now at the top of the Sales Forum is a good idea - it lays out what those of us who have been around the block a time or two now know, and does (or should) make it easier for new folks to understand where they need to be. When I first joined I didn't quite understand the 50 posts rule, but I think I've only sold once and bought twice on the forum, so ultimately it hasn't affected me much h34r: - apart from the odd twitch or two and an inability to part with any of the collection :grin:

As I've already said, if someone has a reasonable (less than 50) post count, but needs to post another ten or so to get to 50 in order to get in on a purchase that's a "must have" from the Sales forum, than that's fine by me, I'm still not sure posting 50 in a day to achieve this is good idea from any POV









Far, far better to post steadily and build up a reputation here on the best general forum on the net, this can only stand you in good stead with the established members, so what if you miss the "number 33 bus", there'll be another one along eventually. :yes:

Put it this way - *If you hadn't joined the forum at all, you wouldn't know if your grail was up for sale anyways, would you?* So why worry about running up a post count *JUST* to get onto the Sales forum? :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


I've just read through this thread and I have to agree with Rich. I don't really understand the purpose of the new rule :huh:

If forum members want to restrict their sales to members who contribute to the forum I would have thought they could do that without a new rule. There's nothing to stop anyone turning down an offer for whatever reason.

I'm all for trying to build a sprit of community here, but I can't see how restricting the ability to buy watches through SC will help that. If new people don't want to join in with the forums but just want to buy a watch one of two things will happen - either we'll have 50 rubbish posts in two hours from them, or they'll just go elsewhere. I can't see how either helps either the forum or the seller TBH.

Anyway, that's quite enough from me.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Interesting thread.

There are guys that come with a collection already, guys that come with collections they quickly want to adjust because they are having eyes opened and guys who just don't have much time, guys who like to share and others that are bouncing all over etc. you can tell whos who. Personally I am on the fence but tend to quickly avoid threads in sales and elsewhere that are annoying in nature also avoiding ppl with same traits but am more drawn to the ones that just are plain personable.

I have sold to a couple guys with less than 50 posts.........

One such sale was a really nice guy from up in Scotland if I remember, works off shore. Never posts yet I am sure pops in to watch now and then. Regged since 08 and with 27 posts, Niall1975. That was an Omega Speedmaster. Was great to meet and chat a bit. See how the thread went for yourself. I was cautious and really hesitant to sell but was a good guy

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...;hl=speedmaster

....


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

It's an age old discussion on many forums.

I founded and run a Classic Porsche Forum (www.ddk-online.com) and if there is one area of the forum that invokes discussion and opinion it's the For Sales section.

We split it so that there was a dealer section and ask for a small contribution to the running of the forum for trade adverts.

It doesn't always work. We had a trader this week register and place three adverts and go with no other contribution.

Likewise we have individuals register, post a load of ads and leave.

It's a real dilemma on whether or not to delete these or allow our members to benefit from what could be a must have part, or car that they are after.

I've never come up with a definitive answer so as long as nobody abuses the For Sale sections I let them pass.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I'm sure he does Stan and I'm sure he will be reading if not responding to this thread.
> 
> I never thought 6 years ago it would come to his abdication of power, even if it proves to be temporary, but those of us who care will try to continue to uphold this venerable place in a state to which he will be happy to take it back.


I'm not entirely sure what you mean there PG, I'm open to a pm if you whish to send one.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I am just an outsider from another country so don't take to heart any of my comments please and no offense meant. I sit here on the outside looking in at what seems to come across as a small family that wishes to keep it that way and is afraid of anything that may ruffle the flow of things, this is not the only forum that is that way so don't feel bad. Torn between keeping old members happy and perhaps opening up to what new may be out there. Seems from the outside looking in we are anti-new anything. I thought it was just the perceived stuffy UK thing! and the rivalry between forums etc but its not, its the lifespan and cycle within all forums.

I wish there were more quality posts, reviews and hard core watch collecting chat, that which I get some from our local bar meets. Would be great to see less spam. Not sure it has to become a police state though. Unfortunately with growth comes some pain.

Growth comes from contribution, that is from existing members and new. So if the forum does not seem as it was then blame it on ourselves the leaders, step up guys.

Times change, world has changed the past years, people are stressed more.

I don't like new immigrants, can't understand them, they don't know the rules by which I play and expect everyone around me to follow. But without those 2.1 kids per family we need to have immigration to sustain the pool, that is as long as existing have become complacent. Strangely enough most those new immigrants I take the time to meet were actually real people, weird. That can be mirrored to the net and forums I truly believe.

As far as people posting quickly to reach the 50 posts, well what did you expect? Create another rule to fix that rule, to fix that rule and so on, soon we won't have a forum. If I may be so bold to suggest, not that I am outspoken, its a lot of work to manage new but a simple private message to someone that seems to be off-track can curb issues and put things into a new perspective for a n00b. I know i have done it myself, making a simple statement that perhaps a pattern developing may come across as this or that in the public eye.

Ok, and UK'rs aren't stuffy, was just using that as what tends to be a stereotype.

JS

..........


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

As James said, make a rule people will find a way round it just about every time possibly to the detriment of existing members.

Easiest and simplest way to solve the problem would be to have no sales forum but then it would just be something else. I suspect there a few here who would just like one watch forum, only watch talk and nothing else but it might be a bit of a lonely place.

B.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

James said:


> I wish there were more quality posts, reviews and hard core watch collecting chat, that which I get some from our local bar meets.


I think James has hit the nail on the head.

IMO, the best way to encourage contribution is to contribute yourself. Maybe we should all take a good, hard look at ourselves and ask "when was the last time I started a serious thread about horology?".

Forcing people to contribute in order to buy from SC isn't going to solve any problems I fear


----------



## Bionic Man (Jun 21, 2009)

Stan said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Roy set this place going so like minded watch lovers could learn and share together not so some "fly by night" could come and take advantage.
> ...


What a great idea we could also change the name of the forum to Roybay and link the place to paypal so we can just click ( pay now ) when we buy a watch.

Any idea how much we would be charged per photo ?? :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Toshi said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > I wish there were more quality posts, reviews and hard core watch collecting chat, that which I get some from our local bar meets.
> ...


Mr. Toshi gets it!! You know, funny thing...... When I go into the office I wear business attire, when I go to meet friends I go casual, when I go to sleep at night, well different again, I never wear a suit to meet the friends and shorts to the office. Funny how we adjust to suit our surroundings following by example set by others before us.

..........


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Maybe we should all take a good, hard look at ourselves and ask "when was the last time I started a serious thread about horology?".


That should be interesting. :blink:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Toshi said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > I wish there were more quality posts, reviews and hard core watch collecting chat, that which I get some from our local bar meets.
> ...


Your right but this forum in common with a lot of others is fairly loose, mostly "I bought this", "looked at this", "what do you think of that" "can I where my whatever in the shower" sort of stuff and they have there place and I think that is fine for the majority of people.

The forums that have some more serious stuff with reviews and good information mostly seem to be commercial sites and even then when you have a look at the "chat" side of those forums it's not that much different from here. There are some extremely knowledgeable guys here and if a serious question is asked an answer is usually forthcoming pdq but for the best part it's like in life there's plenty of day to day stuff as well.

Imho if it were to become all serious it would only chase away a lot of people who although genuinely interested in watches maybe don't care so much about what goes on inside one, but as I said maybe that's the idea of a few here.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Again gents a balance has to be struck and 50 posts is not unreasonable. The forum is not a free selling place, this is a service provided to members, as PG mentioned the membership is littered with people who have made a few posts to buy or sell something and have never been seen again.

Also by maintaining the 50 post restriction it does deter the opportunists and and dishonest, I was a Mod on WUS for several years and it was a constant battle filtering these people out and despite our efforts there were several significant cases of fraud.

Yes there will be people who do 50 posts and then post a sales thread, we had one yesterday, but that is the exception and not the rule so again it is about trying to strike a balance.

As for other comments, we have been around this track more than a few times in recent months. The forum is what we make it and many of us are capable of substantial topiscs if we had a mind to!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should all take a good, hard look at ourselves and ask "when was the last time I started a serious thread about horology?".
> ...


NB. Some members might have a different idea of what constitutes a "serious thread about horology" to me :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> Again gents a balance has to be struck and 50 posts is not unreasonable. The forum is not a free selling place, this is a service provided to members, as PG mentioned the membership is littered with people who have made a few posts to buy or sell something and have never been seen again.


To sell yes I can see that would weed out the chancers and you could just pull the add of anybody posting 50 post in a day then advertising but to buy what difference does it make as it's entirely up to the seller who he sells to.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Having just received a pm from my good mate PG, Iâ€™m going to keep my mouth shut about the way the forumâ€™s run and count my blessings that we still have it.

All the best moderating team, and thanks for your dedication.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Having just received a pm from my good mate PG, Iâ€™m going to keep my mouth shut about the way the forumâ€™s run and count my blessings that we still have it.
> 
> All the best moderating team, and thanks for your dedication.


Sounds intriguing, Stan :blink:

Keep up the work mods not an easy job but we would be stuffed with out you I'm sure 

Mike


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

We try and establish a balance and it isn't always easy. A much greater man than any of the moderator's once said, "you can please some of the people all of the time and all of the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time", perhaps we should also add that it seems we can't please some of the people no matter what!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

This has been a good thread for the forum open debate frank exchange of views but overall I think what comes through is our common interests watches and this community


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> We try and establish a balance and it isn't always easy. A much greater man than any of the moderator's once said, "you can please some of the people all of the time and all of the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time", perhaps we should also add that it seems we can't please some of the people no matter what!


But the problem has just been doubled, previously you only had sellers trying to rack up posts and now you have buyers and sellers trying to do the same. And you still have a load of people not mentioned here who almost exclusively only buy and sell and don't post how are they any different from the newbies.

B.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > James said:
> ...


Oh don't get me wrong please. Without the lite side all would be boring. To actually compile a real thread, that perhaps being a hard review or in depth look inside a piece and its movement can take an hour from start to finish with good pics. I am not saying every one should be of that content, we all enjoy a bit of ramble and the one-liners, life is too short. A swing though slightly more towards that direction would be nice IMO. Crap one of the most enjoyable threads for me lately was somewhere about the net that was by a watch guy but was with pictures and tour of Krakow Poland, it was not watch related but a well put together thread.

And its not about how the forums run so staffies don't take it that way. Its us all, the members that make it what it is

JS


----------



## cobweb (May 31, 2009)

Loads of different views....I have wanted to buy a couple of items only to see them snapped up mega quick. Personally the gripe I would say is why attach a firm price to sales? Why not ask for offers? I too am playing the game of only replying to threads where I have an opinion and not just saying "Nice watch" 50 times so it's a tad annoying having to wait but am hoping to be here for years not days.


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

cobweb said:


> Loads of different views....I have wanted to buy a couple of items only to see them snapped up mega quick. Personally the gripe I would say is why attach a firm price to sales? Why not ask for offers? I too am playing the game of only replying to threads where I have an opinion and not just saying "Nice watch" 50 times so it's a tad annoying having to wait but am hoping to be here for years not days.


I think the view is that that would welcome bidding wars, which would probably result in unfair behaviour, collusion and competition. A straight price is a fairer way of selling goods in a small community.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I love the sales post that go"Â£120 firm or it goes back in the box" only to see the price drop to get the sale


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I go off for 1 week and there is all this hullabaloo waiting for me when I come back..... :sadwalk:

Cool..........


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

cobweb said:


> Loads of different views....I have wanted to buy a couple of items only to see them snapped up mega quick. Personally the gripe I would say is why attach a firm price to sales? Why not ask for offers? I too am playing the game of only replying to threads where I have an opinion and not just saying "Nice watch" 50 times so it's a tad annoying having to wait but am hoping to be here for years not days.


As long as the watch has a price you can also ask for offers.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

jasonm said:


> I go off for 1 week and there is all this hullabaloo waiting for me when I come back..... :sadwalk:
> 
> Cool..........


Anywhere nice?


----------



## cobweb (May 31, 2009)

JoT said:


> cobweb said:
> 
> 
> > Loads of different views....I have wanted to buy a couple of items only to see them snapped up mega quick. Personally the gripe I would say is why attach a firm price to sales? Why not ask for offers? I too am playing the game of only replying to threads where I have an opinion and not just saying "Nice watch" 50 times so it's a tad annoying having to wait but am hoping to be here for years not days.
> ...


Yeah I understood that JoT (thanks for clarifying).

I was meaning why not just have a silent auction format?

EG. I have a XYZ divers model no 123 for sale pictures below....open to all offers via PM - sold to the highest received up to 6pm on moday 13th? (reserves if any to be disclosed)

I can't see that that would do any harm.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It is common practice on all watch forums I have been associated with to state a price, it is nice and simple that way.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I go off for 1 week and there is all this hullabaloo waiting for me when I come back..... :sadwalk:
> ...


Yeah, it was nice, Morgan Porth near Newquey, weather was a bit pants but not too bad....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Yeah, it was nice, Morgan Porth near Newquey, weather was a bit pants but not too bad....


This thread is rubbish, I'd rather hear about Jason's holiday in Newquey, never heard of it let alone been there.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

MarkF said:


> This thread is rubbish, I'd rather hear about Jason's holiday in Newquey, never heard of it let alone been there.


Agreed. Did you find any little old junk shops with secret supplies of olde worlde watches?


----------



## Bionic Man (Jun 21, 2009)

MarkF said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it was nice, Morgan Porth near Newquey, weather was a bit pants but not too bad....
> ...


Anyone know if i need more than 50 posts to go on holiday to newquey ?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Is that where they make Newquey Brown Ale? 

(missed ya' Jase...glad to hear y'all had a good time)


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

jasonm said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


have been to penhale training camp twice over the last few years not a bad part of the country.

You one of those teens getting drunk in newquay then?


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

I find myself sitting on the fence on this topic I think of myself of very much a new member on here and at times certainly things go over my head on topics little in jokes etc.

But if you think about it we all have in jokes with our mates and colleagues and the longer your on here the more you understand the different personalities and lot of things are said to effect a certain response.

I personally enjoy a lot of the one liner banter that the longer serving members have between themselves.

The mods as with most committee type setups have a difficult job and on a couple of occasions I've had a posts deleted that's there choice and I'm not going to huff about it.

On the other side I have been p***ed off with a couple of guys posting on any available thread to get to 50 even reviving a Sunday watch thread on Thursday or Friday.

Just my tuppence worth. (Which didn't really add anything h34r: sorry)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i have my opinions about some of the rules on here.....some are for the common good....others....well...there not so good.....however.....seeing as i dont pay nuffink, not a penny, sod all to the running of this forum, and my name aint on the top of this page......

....so, unless you would like to make a contribution to roy or, start your own watch foum, then just chill out and obey the rules dudes......

peace


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> start your own watch foum,


Now there's an idea h34r:


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> i have my opinions about some of the rules on here.....some are for the common good....others....well...there not so good.....however.....seeing as i dont pay nuffink, not a penny, sod all to the running of this forum, and my name aint on the top of this page......
> 
> ....so, unless you would like to make a contribution to roy or, start your own watch foum, then just chill out and obey the rules dudes......
> 
> peace


Well said


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Is that where they make Newquey Brown Ale?


 :lol:

Come on Jase, where is is, is it the place Melanie sang about :blink:


----------

